# How bad?



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A red Indian chief came back to his wigwam and found a Manweb card had been pushed in through the door.

*"Whilst you were out our representative called to read your meter and perform a safety inspection." *

The chief though he'd better play safe and give them a ring as the last thing he wanted was an electrical fault causing a fire. The Manweb man duly came round with his torch and had a good look round but started making notes on his clipboard and shaking his head. The chief was worried and asked if there was a problem. The Manweb man said, 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
"You've had some cowboys in here!"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ouch :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------

